# Goodbye Scooter



## Multiplicity (Nov 17, 2005)

With overwhelming sorrow Greg and I helped free Scooter from her pain. Scooter lived 15 healthy, happy years and is missed more than words can say.  
We love you, Scooter.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

aww I am so sorry you have lost your furbaby I'm sure scooter is at peace and playing with the other cats over rainbow bridge


love and hugs
Claire


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, Scooter was a beauty. RIP Scooter. All the best to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry. You have lost a friend and a family member. Please know that you made it possible for her to be young and frisky as a kitten. I'm sure she is much loved, as she was on earth. God bless you and comfort you in this difficult time.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aww, im so sorry, she was so beautiful, she really was, you made the right choice tho, shes in a better place now


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

I am so sorry, you are very lucky to have had her with you for so long.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm sorry you lost your girl. She was beautiful. Thank you for freeing her from her suffering.


----------



## Multiplicity (Nov 17, 2005)

Greg went and picked up Scooter’s ashes today…don’t know what I am gonna do with them…I just did not want her burnt on a giant heap of carcasses so I got a private cremation. 

I am doing the whole “angry at God thing”…I guess it is just part of the healing process…

I was really hoping I would feel better with her home again, but all it has done is remind me of the ugly truth that my Scooter is gone.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aw, i know how your feeling, with my cats ashes i bought a plant and put it in a flowerbed he always went in, the scatterd the ashes around it, its so hard i know, im sorry


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry about Scooter, what a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Scotter was a beautiful cat and lived a long life. Awful sorry to hear about his passing. Time will heal your sorrow. It did mine.


----------

